# Ratings Continue to Drop on the Weekend!!!!



## uberchic (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey Guys, 

I am a newbie to Uber. I think that I have been driving for almost a month now. What really bothers me other than the great fares that we are paid. Is the rating system. This past week I brought my rating up from 4.64 to a 4.67. I had most of my paxs rate me at a 5 during the week. Until the weekend came. I went to a new all time low for my week. A 4.53 and now my rating is a 4.63 overall. I am so over this crap. I stopped apologizing to passengers, I don't offer gum, and I keep waters in the pocket behind my seat. No one seems to take them but they are there. I do not know what I am doing wrong, and this is becoming very discouraging.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Maybe you were unaware that the trips you took were mostly surges. It's not uncommon for passengers to rate low after taking a surge ride. Weekends just happen to have more surge rides because more people want to go to places.

I agree that this is discouraging but be assured that your ratings at the beginning part of your job tend to be low and will steadily increase after doing more rides.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Remove the water from the pocket behind your seat.


----------



## uberchic (Jun 10, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> Maybe you were unaware that the trips you took were mostly surges. It's not uncommon for passengers to rate low after taking a surge ride. Weekends just happen to have more surge rides because more people want to go to places.
> 
> I agree that this is discouraging but be assured that your ratings at the beginning part of your job tend to be low and will steadily increase after doing more rides.


I guess that could be it also. I had a group of guys that questioned each other if they had a surge fare the day before and they did not. I tried to explain to them it was so busy at the time but who knows if that helped.


----------



## uberchic (Jun 10, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Remove the water from the pocket behind your seat.


I've been considering removing them as well.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

one word if you drive weekend nights. aux cord. let the younger people play thier music , they will give 5 stars mostly.


----------



## Full time DJ (Jun 14, 2015)

I had a pax this am who entered his destination as RDU airport but failed to mention he was going to Enterprise rental. After a pleasant conversation en route I missed the turn into rental return, not knowing that was where he was going , and he changed like a Jekyll and Hyde, with filthy language and I know it was he who rated me down. It was his first Uber trip ever. Some people are dicks no matter what, and that will never change I guess. You do the best you can and then go home and sleep the sleep of the righteous. I worked 6 hours and made 130.00 and was home for a mid evening dinner so I'm not complaining. I didn't chase any surges either.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

STEP AWAY FROM THE RATINGS DISPLAY....

Let it go.
Their is only misery there.
No logic, no rhyme, no reason.
The system was not designed to be of any use for drivers.
For your own morale and self preservation, ignore the ratings.
Do your best and let go of that which you have ZERO control (and zero explanation for): the number of stars your passengers give you.

Smile, nod, and drive.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Full time DJ said:


> I had a pax this am who entered his destination as RDU airport but failed to mention he was going to Enterprise rental. After a pleasant conversation en route I missed the turn into rental return, not knowing that was where he was going , and he changed like a Jekyll and Hyde, with filthy language and I know it was he who rated me down. It was his first Uber trip ever. Some people are dicks no matter what, and that will never change I guess. You do the best you can and then go home and sleep the sleep of the righteous. I worked 6 hours and made 130.00 and was home for a mid evening dinner so I'm not complaining. I didn't chase any surges either.


How dare you miss that turn!
**** them.


----------



## Full time DJ (Jun 14, 2015)

The Uber directions told me to turn left onto 440 W. at 5:00 on Friday and then. with rush hour traffic filling every lane, informed me I had arrived at my destination...The Cliff Benson Beltline. Hilarious.


----------

